# j2ee eclipse bekanntmachen



## Guest (23. Feb 2006)

hallo, ich habe das j2eesdk 1_4_03 runtergeladen und habe jetzt einen ordner "c->sun->appServer->....

wie mache ich das jetzt in eclipse bekannt, so dass zB "import javax.servlet" möglich ist ??

danke
benny


----------



## padde479 (23. Feb 2006)

Hallo,

ganz einfach. Wenn Du in Eclipse ein neues Projekt angelegt hast, klickst Du anschließend mit der rechten Maustaste im _Package Explorer_ auf dieses. Im sich öffnenden Unterfenster öffnest Du _Properties_. Im jetzt geöffneten Dialog wählst Du _Java Build Path_ und öffnest den Reiter _Libraries_. Jetzt wählst Du _Add External JARs_. Nun musst Du den Pfad zu dem JAR _servlet-api_ angeben. Eclipse sollte nun alle Packete finden.

Ich hätte allerdings empfohlen, Tomcat runterzuladen und diesen als Application-Server laufen lassen. Für Tomcat gibt es ein sehr gutes Plug-In, mit dem Du aus Eclipse aus den Tomcat-Server starten kannst. Dafür brauchst Du auch lediglich J2SE anstelle von J2EE. Spart auch eine Menge Platz auf der Platte.

MfG
Padde


----------



## Guest (23. Feb 2006)

prima. danke ;-)

tomcat hab ich mir nun auch installiert, aber ich dachte man braucht beides.
mfg
benny


----------



## byte (23. Feb 2006)

Im Endeffekt brauchst Du nur die entsprechende Bibliothek, die die J2EE Klassen bereitstellt. Beim Tomcat ist das auch dabei (servlet.jar, wenn ich mich recht erinnere). Einfach das Jar adden in Eclipse und gut is.


----------



## Bleiglanz (24. Feb 2006)

nimm die datei namens j2ee.jar

da ist alles drin


----------

